# Shrimp lovers in Southampton....Cardinal shrimp Â£5 for 2...



## oatfish (30 Apr 2009)

I was in Maidenhead Southampton today and they had some of the Cardinal Sulawesi shrimps for Â£5 for 2!  Yep you saw that right, they were labelled with some other name but are unmistakeable and looked great, my eyes nearly fell out me head when I saw the price too, the guy selling didn't know much about them.
I would have had some (well, all of them!) but all my tanks are soft water and these guys need hard warm water (or so I have heard/read)


----------



## Nelson (30 Apr 2009)

wow  .i'd love some of them.
neil


----------



## oatfish (30 Apr 2009)

Yeah, I am gutted, I have just got rid of some tanks to save some money (and make some room!) The temptation to set one up especially is big but I MUST RESIST   
I just hope they go to someone who knows what to do with them!


----------



## Nelson (30 Apr 2009)

go for it.how can you not at that price.
neil


----------



## oatfish (30 Apr 2009)

lol, you're not helping!  Besides I am time poor at the mo and I would be very worried about spending the money and them all dying due to lack of time.


----------



## Nelson (30 Apr 2009)

sorry  .i'm money poor at the moment otherwise i'd have a tank set up in a jiffy
neil


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2009)

Can you buy me some and post them to me??? I will send you some free cherries for the trouble or name your price!! thanks


----------



## oatfish (30 Apr 2009)

Problem is the shop is 45 mins away from me!  I popped in on the way back from a work conference and I am away all weekend and then have to go to work all next week (no more conference trips) otherwise I'd consider it,  I think I mentioned I am time poor! Sorry Paulo  
I'm around the following weekend tho, although who knows if they'll still be there.  I'll keep you posted if am able to get over there again, unless they get bought 1st.


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2009)

oatfish said:
			
		

> Problem is the shop is 45 mins away from me!  I popped in on the way back from a work conference and I am away all weekend and then have to go to work all next week (no more conference trips) otherwise I'd consider it, sorry Paulo


Was worth a shot   been after another batch of these for a while now and now that I got my shrimp tank sorted wanted to try them again, cheers


----------



## oatfish (30 Apr 2009)

It's always the way, the best deals too far away!  What amazed me was the guy was just "oh yeah, we got some other shrimp", and knew nothing about them....  i guess otherwise they would have been their normal price....


----------



## mr. luke (30 Apr 2009)

What the h.....
That is cheaper than uyour average cherry shrimp!
That is well worth traveling for!
Id also say name your price 
How does Â£5 per shrimp and postage payed sound if you can nab some


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2009)

Might be worth the 45 minute trip after all hahaha


----------



## gratts (30 Apr 2009)

> What amazed me was the guy was just "oh yeah, we got some other shrimp", and knew nothing about them.... i guess otherwise they would have been their normal price....



I think they'll have just been ordered at a good price, maybe as part of a bulk special order. They'll still probably have a decent markup - ain't going to be selling them at a loss!


----------



## oatfish (30 Apr 2009)

Yeah, of course, they do have a lot of shrimp in, CRS, CBS, bumblebee, red nosed plus orange and green variations of the cherry (I think) etc. plus others.  I guess they just come as one lot!


----------



## Egmel (1 May 2009)

oatfish said:
			
		

> ... they do have a lot of shrimp in, CRS, CBS, bumblebee, red nosed plus orange and green variations of the cherry (I think) etc. plus others...


So... a meet up in Southampton this weekend then 

*Shame I'm in Cornwall/Devon this weekend*


----------



## LondonDragon (1 May 2009)

Egmel said:
			
		

> *Shame I'm in Cornwall/Devon this weekend*


Don't forget my cardinals then haha I want 10!!


----------



## oatfish (1 May 2009)

LOL! Paulo, the main reason I am concerned about picking some up to post to people is the risk involved, ie I buy some and they die whilst in my care.  When you had some last how easy were they to keep from the off?  I am happy to set up a holding tank (I have spare tanks/heaters/even a fully mature sponge filter ready) but do you also know what their survival rate is via posting?  I can't really afford to loose money!! (who can   )
Also there seems to be some debate about the required water parameters, i.e what temp they should be kept at.  Any advice?  When I spoke to them yesterday they said they were keen to stock more shrimps so there may be more after this lot.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 May 2009)

Hehe don't worry, if you not happy about shipping them then its best not to do it. I will try and source them again at the local MA  I am in no hurry


----------



## Egmel (1 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Egmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately since I'm going on the train I wont be able to 'pop' in on the way back


----------



## a1Matt (1 May 2009)

If I didn't have a full weekend already I would be tempted to drive there myself and get some (and it is 2 hours each way for me   )

Heather - Can you recall what they had them labelled up as?  I am not expecting them to be there still next weekend, but at least (if I am free, and not put off by the drive) I can phone up to check.


----------



## oatfish (1 May 2009)

They were labelled as "matano" shrimp, best call 1st and describe them by their looks to make sure!


----------



## a1Matt (1 May 2009)

thanks  If I do decide to go I will definitely call first.


----------



## oatfish (4 May 2009)

We unexpectedly came back early yesterday so I had some time to get the Cardinal shrimps, so after spending all of one nano second deciding whether or not to get them I drove to the shop and picked up the last 10 that they had. (I feel bad for advertising them then getting them myself - sorry a1matt, but I doubt they would have still been there next week   )  I would have bought more for you guys but there were only 10 left     However as they were the last 10 he let me have them for Â£18 for the 10   
They also had lots of Sulawesi snails in too - and they did not seem to be selling (basically there were loads of different species of them) so I picked up two "mini orange rabbit snails" - black shell with yellow body, about 1 cm long to go in with the cardinals.  They had lots of dead snails as well unfortuately, I guess they did not like the shop parameters at all (more about the shop parameters in the new topic!).  I was thinking of buying a lot for you guys BUT the high death rates in the shop tanks put me off, so I just picked up 2 to start with to see how they do.  
I have started a Cardinal "journal"/discussion topic now as now doubt I will need lots of advice on keeping them and IF of course they breed you lot get 1st dibs but I am not wishing too far ahead as I know these can be tricky!


----------



## aaronnorth (4 May 2009)

oatfish said:
			
		

> We unexpectedly came back early yesterday so I had some time to get the Cardinal shrimps, so after spending all of one nano second deciding whether or not to get them I drove to the shop and picked up the last 10 that they had. (I feel bad for advertising them then getting them myself - sorry a1matt, but I doubt they would have still been there next week   )  I would have bought more for you guys but there were only 10 left     However as they were the last 10 he let me have them for Â£18 for the 10



 

nice one!


----------



## Nelson (4 May 2009)

hi,
i knew you wouldn't be able to resist them  .
neil


----------



## oatfish (4 May 2009)

Lol, yeah who wouldn't!       I hope someone else was able to make use of the heads up though and got some to breed too.
We were coming back in the car and I was "drive faster I need to get to the shop!!
I was thinking, I have a spare tank, a seeded sponge filter, algae covered rocks, spare heater EVERYTHING and it was a red rag to a bull.... just really hope I can do them justice!


----------



## Nelson (4 May 2009)

hi,
i think we're all hoping you do ok   
neil


----------



## oatfish (4 May 2009)

lol, keep those happy shrimp vibes coming....


----------



## a1Matt (4 May 2009)

oatfish said:
			
		

> (I feel bad for advertising them then getting them myself - sorry a1matt, but I doubt they would have still been there next week   )





			
				oatfish said:
			
		

> lol, keep those happy shrimp vibes coming....


Don't feel bad     I am really happy for you.  Your shrimps should be starting to feel the emanations of my transcendental meditative blessings around now   


			
				oatfish said:
			
		

> ....and IF of course they breed you lot get 1st dibs...


Yippeee! I am quite new to shrimps and got some caradina babaulti sp (green) and some snowballs last month.  Not as popular as the crystals or sulawesis but both beautiful species in my eyes.  I am seeing lots of eggs already, so heres to hoping we will be swapping shrimp in the future    I am going to watch your new thread with interest....


----------

